

Tell HN: I bought a pair of SuperFocus glasses and I am very happy - jason_slack

I bought a pair of SuperFocus glasses (superfocus.com) and I am very happy. I am presbiotic and code all day.<p>I am seeing way better than I ever have. Their Customer Service and Sales answered every question I had in great detail and even explained all the technical aspects I wanted to know.
======
strict9
A javascript alert when I try to close the browser window? Site has been moved
from "maybe" to the trash.

~~~
jason_slack
Yeah, I dont really care for a JS alert either.

